# ai. export zu .psd viiiiiel zu groß



## susi22 (8. November 2006)

Hallo ihr,
ich habe da mal eine Frage, bei der ich die Lösung seit Ewigkeiten noch nicht gefunden habe.

Ich gebe im Illu eine feste Größe an. Alles gut und schön, nur macht er mir im Illu nur einen Rahmen in der gewünschten Größe rum. Will ich es dann als psd exportieren oder im PS importieren, ist die Datei riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesig groß. Wahrscheinlich so groß, wie es maximal möglich ist. Groß in dem Sinne- ich kann dann ohne Ende in alle Richtungen scrollen. Dementsprechend lange dauert dann der Import/Export.

Kann man das umgehen? Hab ich was falsch gemacht? Wo kann ich das umstellen?:suspekt:

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. November 2006)

Hallo,
bist du dir sicher die Werte für dein Dokument in Millimeter bzw. Zentimertern eingestellt hast und nicht zufällig in Picas, Point oder Inch?

Gruß


----------



## susi22 (8. November 2006)

Ich hatte es immer auf Pixel gestellt, weil ich ja in PS auch mit Pixeln arbeite. Ich nahm an, dass alles gleich eingestellt sein muss. Ich probiers glatt mal aus. Joar- es war immer auf Pixel gestellt.
Nun habe ich es mal in mm gemacht aber trotzdem is das Ganze dann immer noch sehr groß. Also die Umrandung des Dokumentes. Da hatte ich zb. 120x120mm vorgegeben aber er zeigt es viel zu groß. In PS wären das dann über 500 Pixel. Das passt doch gar nich?


----------



## Mark (8. November 2006)

Hi!

Mit welchen Version von Photoshop und Illustrator arbeitest Du?

Ich schätze, bei Dir fliegen die *DPI *durcheinander: Meter oder ähnliches "kennt" der PC ja eigentlich garnicht, besteht ein Bildschirm ja aus Pixeln. Die DPI sagen ihm nun, wieviele Pixel er auf einen Inch platzieren soll: auf einen Bildschirm "passen" 72 DPI... auf einen "Drucker" z.B. 300.
D.h. z.B. ein 100x100 Pixel großes Bild ist auf'm Bildschirm (72 DPI) vielleicht 3,5x3,5 cm, das gleiche auf'm Drucker (300 DPI) 0,9x0,9 cm groß...

Du solltest also beim Import in PS schauen, mit welcher DPI-Zahl PS das "Vektororientierte" - und somit eigentlich Größenunabhängige" - Format importiert...
-> Bei PS 2 kannst Du direkt beim "Import PDF"-Fenster die DPI angeben...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## susi22 (8. November 2006)

cool! Vielen dank Mark. Ja ich glaube daran könnte es gelegen haben. Ich habe CS2...- Also beim Export zur .psd Datei wurde mir standardmäßig schon 150 DPI angezeigt. In PS aber nur 72. Sollte ich dann vielleicht mal runtersetzen.

:suspekt:Hm- irgendwie will das nicht so recht. Ja gut ok- ich kanns ja hinterher doch noch auf 120px kleiner machen aber trotzdem blöd dass, das nicht so recht will.

Und dann ist mir gleich noch aufgefallen, dass sämtliche Grafiken (alle Pfade) nicht mit exportiert werden, obwohl ich es so eingestellt habe. (maximale Bearbeitbarkeit)

Mein System und die Programme sind nun ganz frisch drauf....- ach mist, ich weiß auch nicht. Ich probier halt mal weiter.

Danke trotzdem


----------

